# HIRCR planing thread.



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Copied from the other thread.
THE DREAM! This is meant as a fictional read and if it becomes reality, WOW!

Ok I'll start this and probably make a big deal out of it but______________! 
Mini scale racing offers a huge variety of options in vehicles, options, offroad, onroad, stock, mod, scale and on and on. All this and its cheap and can easily be indoors. HIRCR offers this in what I'll call its smallest useable(raceable) scenario. At its max we can offer a track set up every 2 weeks sized at about 30'X40' usually and a little bigger(50ft) if needed. Lanes are about 50" wide and buy the numbers means there is plenty of room but when a modified mini scale is going at a unrealistic speed of say 25mph(300mph scale speed??) room is scarce!! Brushless is super cool and fits in great but will of course need to be equalized with non BL's. HIRCR believes that a race is a race no matter what your racing. So we have unlimited possibilties almost and limited time to do it in. Can HIRCR compete with a full blown shop with full time track or in other words handle all the possible classes and racers? NO, big fat giant NO! Do we want to attempt it and offer sub standard racing, maybe! but NO again! So here its is, HIRCR means Trey, and I'll race anyone and have no concerns about what they got. Similar cars of course but if I think my small block can whoop your big block or vice versa then get down with it. I really liked this past Sat with 3 classes. Enter what ya want(same scale) in whatever class. Indoor RCP has a unique way of equalizing the field and on those few occasions when it does not we rely on the honour system and slow that driver down with radio settings or ESC settings. Could a cheater still win this way? Yep, but I'd rather race a cheater than not race at all. OK, DREAM OVER! Lets hear some ideas on HIRCR style racing. Keep in mind that in the near future we could possibly have other similar tracks(another dream of mine!!!) as an outlet for further more realistic possibilities. Possibilty of city wide competitions and so on in all kinds of racing styles. Let it rip and lets grow what will be the greatest thing for RC since it began. Mini scale indoors!
__________________


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I think what most people are wondering about Trey, what are the rules and what classes can be run. We know about the MiniZs and the M18 classes, but now we have offroaders and Rally cars showing up. Some with BL systems and some with stock brushed motors.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

You can start with the 3 class system talked about earlier. If 4 cars show up that want to form a special class, say RC18R's, then let them. I say try to stay flexible and we get to stay longer. Maybe toan down the BL. We have to figure that one out. Within reason of course.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just puttin it out there while I'm ponderin.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I will state my opinion one last time, and then I'll shut up!

Like Guff said, a stock motor beat the other cars with brushless, so I just don't think it's a big issue at this time. Let's just race for now. I don't think that one race is enough to lay down rules.

And I agree with David.....If 4 similar cars show up, then give them their own class.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I will state my opinion one last time, and then I'll shut up!
> 
> Like Guff said, a stock motor beat the other cars with brushless, so I just don't think it's a big issue at this time. Let's just race for now. I don't think that one race is enough to lay down rules.
> 
> And I agree with David.....If 4 similar cars show up, then give them their own class.


Agreed. Let's not worry about limiting horsepower until it becomes an issue. I honestly feel that unless the layout changes drastically excess horsepower is more of a hinderance then a benefit.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Agreed. Let's not worry about limiting horsepower until it becomes an issue. I honestly feel that unless the layout changes drastically excess horsepower is more of a hinderance then a benefit.


Horsepower is always a hinderance for me! But I like it sooo much!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya unless we get into a big enough area to have a huge track i dont think separating BL and stock will be a big deal. but then again i havent raced on that track yet


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Copied from the other thread:
Man, I think y'all are getting too worked up about nuthin'. If one guy shows up with a Mini-T, gotta run with the 4wd. If 6 guys show up with them, then you have a class and can run it. I think an 18R class would be cool, but if you only have one (CV) then you gotta run against the X-rays! If 5 or 6 show up, then you have a class. The key is to be flexible. Mo people is mo better IMO, unless it gets so big we're running till midnight. At that point you can rethink things. As far as motors, I don't think you need to split anything there. Trey and Biff can tell you, most of us were as fast or faster with the Stock Mini-Z's as we were with the FET cars. You can absolutely overpower a car on a small RCP track.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh yeah, and put me in with the "need a longer jump" crowd. On that layout, I thought if you moved the jump entrance back one more tile (towards the chicane) it would have been about right. Shorter runup + longer jump = more challenge.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Better not be anybody gettin worked up! And running until midnight or any time near dark is not an option either. Ya'll know the hours so don't try to sneak one by on me!!! Looking for a fun low budget way to race mutiple classes every 2 weeks. Here's what I'm thinkin. 

Run what ya brung style!

18th scale onroad- max 5 cell 2/3 batts and no traction compound allowed

18th scale offroad - 5 cell 2/3 batts and no traction compound allowed

Mini scale onroad - std type AAA batts and no traction compound allowed

No one turned away,everyone gets to race have some freedom to experiment and mostly just have fun!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Trey, if you go to 5 cells in offroad the simplicity and expense goes out the window. All those cars are made to run 6 cell packs and I think that's what most people have. So now we're all buying and building 5 cell packs.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, you need to change that to 6-cell packs for off-road.....those are the standard batteries. If you want to cap it, cap it at 6-cells, because there are 7-cells out there and they will fit the RC18's and Vendettas.........they're siginificantly more power too.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree. The on road cars are focused around 5 cells, but off roaders are built around 6 cells. The number of cells fits in with the discussion of horsepower/speed in a sense. Faster if not always better.

I agree with the whole "run what ya brung" concept.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok every one new cars that comes with one cheapy 6 cell stick pack. So by having the rules at 5 cell makes it more expensive? I'm cornfused. 5 cell packs that could be run in both onroad and offroad sounds alot less expensive. Am I missing something? Thats a serious question by the way, not tryin to sound snooty!! Also running a 5 cell in a 6 cell car is not a problem. Did it this weekend with good lap times and run times and just had to use a peice of foam as a spacer for missing cell


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I also ran 5 cells with good lap times, but I'm more concerned with us venturing away from the norm.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just my opinion......but I feel like the best and most effective way to promote 1/18 is to let people know that they can go to any local shop or online retailer and pick up a $175 RTR package, and come be competitive. If the RTR package comes with a battery/charger, it's a 6-cell.

If you require them to run 5-cell, then they're going to have to buy something extra, not to mention, modify they're battery tray so the 5-cell won't slide around.

Of course, I'm speaking about off-road because that's all I know in mini/1/18 racing.

Just my $.02


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Unless you're running on-road also, most people will have 6 cell packs, not 5. If you're trying to attract new racers and go with a "run what you brung" philosophy, 6 cells are what most off-roaders are going to have and I'd put the limit there.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Better not be anybody gettin worked up! And running until midnight or any time near dark is not an option either. Ya'll know the hours so don't try to sneak one by on me!!! Looking for a fun low budget way to race mutiple classes every 2 weeks. Here's what I'm thinkin. 

Run what ya brung style!

18th scale onroad- max 6 cell 2/3 batts and no traction compound allowed

18th scale offroad - max 6 cell 2/3 batts and no traction compound allowed

Mini scale onroad - std type 4 AAA batts and no traction compound allowed

No one turned away,everyone gets to race have some freedom to experiment and mostly just have fun!
__________________


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, so when's the next race?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'm cool with what ever.*

I was running a borrowed car and 5 cells. Ran pretty fast and controllable to me. Not having one of my own yet I can go either way.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, looks like the next race is the same day as the first HARC race. I won't be able to make it unless it rains out (I hope I don't jeinx us!)


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Better not be anybody gettin worked up! And running until midnight or any time near dark is not an option either. Ya'll know the hours so don't try to sneak one by on me!!! Looking for a fun low budget way to race mutiple classes every 2 weeks. Here's what I'm thinkin.
> 
> Run what ya brung style!
> 
> ...


I like this mo better. Let's not get concerned over horsepower until it obviously becomes an issue, which it may never.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

There ya go Trey. I think what we're going to find with us "hardcore" racers (esp with the brushless) is we're going to end up running 5 cells anyway unless we just detune the shiite out of them. But, it leaves it open to the more casual hobbyist to come in, get a taste, and get hooked, LOL. And in the case of the poor mini-t, it's slow enough on 6 cells anyway.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

In the words of a famous actor I look down to, I love you guyshwell:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I got a couple of pennies to throw in. The M18 class is well established as a 5 cell class with a stock 180 motor. I really dont think we'll see many new guys showing up with 6 cell packs in their M18s. Im anti 6 cell in the M18s. However, I think the stock motor is too slow and its getting hard to find a decent stock 180 that doesnt suck anymore. I wouldnt mind stepping up to the Orion Big Block. Its not much faster, just a little!

In offroad, its gotta be 6 cell. Theres no way around it. The cars are heavier and have a ton more rotating mass than onroad cars. As far as motors go, I really dont care. I realize BL is wave of the future, but now that I have raced them, I can have an oppinion. I dont like them. I'd rather run brushed. JMHO. This is where we get into a delema. BLs against those who bring out a stocker. I agree to a point that the track will handle only so much power, but a good car with a fast motor and a good driver will allways win. Just because a stocker won this weekend means nothing. (Besides, I lost a shock spring in the main. LOL)

Heres where it'll get complex and will lead to hurt feelings in the future. I seriously doubt we can level the playing field by de-tuning the BLs. It just wont work. So how do we level the playing field? Make offroad a Mod class? I'm not willing to try and run a stock motor agaisnt so called de-tuned BLs. We have no way of precise measurements to equalize the field. Did I say "Field" too many times? 

I say run offroad as an open class.

Now here comes the arguement, well, what about the new guy on a limited budget running his Acme 3 wheeled 2 cell Scooby Doo car? 

Lets be realistic. Were hardcore racers who love to see the new guys show up, but we want to go fast and are willing to spend the money to do so! Is it possible to put the Scooby Doo cars and the other cars like the 18Rs in one class and leave the offroad hardcores in an open class?

I know what I'm saying is sorta going against the grain here. Except for Bigmax and possibly Guff, I've probably been racing longer than everyone else here with 14 years in. From the early days, to the Biff Racing Team and now here, I think I have a really good feel for what it takes.

I spent more than $.02. Anybody have change? :spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Internet crickets. 

Geecgick, geecgick...

I killed the tempo didnt I? Carry on! I'm not here anyway! Mailman brought me big money today and I'm house shopping.

Geecgick, geecgick

Geecgick, geecgick

Geecgick, geecgick

Geecgick, geecgick


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i say we run next weekend since the 30th is the HARC race. JMO tho.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> I got a couple of pennies to throw in. The M18 class is well established as a 5 cell class with a stock 180 motor. I really dont think we'll see many new guys showing up with 6 cell packs in their M18s. Im anti 6 cell in the M18s. However, I think the stock motor is too slow and its getting hard to find a decent stock 180 that doesnt suck anymore. I wouldnt mind stepping up to the Orion Big Block. Its not much faster, just a little!


The M18 chassis is built to hold 5 cells, so I agree with that thought. Motors are easy to find...Trey's car runs fine on a $9 motor that can be ordered from Tower. 


> In offroad, its gotta be 6 cell. Theres no way around it. The cars are heavier and have a ton more rotating mass than onroad cars. As far as motors go, I really dont care. I realize BL is wave of the future, but now that I have raced them, I can have an oppinion. I dont like them. I'd rather run brushed. JMHO. This is where we get into a delema. BLs against those who bring out a stocker. I agree to a point that the track will handle only so much power, but a good car with a fast motor and a good driver will allways win. Just because a stocker won this weekend means nothing. (Besides, I lost a shock spring in the main. LOL)


The track WILL only handle so much power, and rather then try to decide on rules about batteries/motors we could design the track to work AGAINST horsepower. In effect take HP out of the equation with the use of tight, technical tracks. I was running a stock motor with 5 cells and honestly, I wasn't using the full speed of THAT "slow" setup.


> I say run offroad as an open class.


Agreed


> Now here comes the arguement, well, what about the new guy on a limited budget running his Acme 3 wheeled 2 cell Scooby Doo car?
> 
> Lets be realistic. Were hardcore racers who love to see the new guys show up, but we want to go fast and are willing to spend the money to do so! Is it possible to put the Scooby Doo cars and the other cars like the 18Rs in one class and leave the offroad hardcores in an open class?
> 
> ...


The age old question. How do you let newbies race and give them a chance? Simple answer....they don't have a chance. They will get their feet wet and decide to get serious, or leave with their tails between their legs. This class is cheap relative to RC. VERY cheap compared to 1/10 and nitro. While I'm all for combating the cost, I don't see where making a class unlimited or keeping it stock makes that big of a difference in price, and skill...well skill comes with practice. Newbies will be hurting in this department either way.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i agree with all of that


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

When a newbie brings out a stocker, and the veterans come out with a tricked out brushless, it gives the newbie something to aspire to. Personally, when I started racing, and I'd get spanked, I'd go looking around and talking to people to see what they had, and what I needed to get to make mine go that fast!

Honestly, do you really want to race with a newbie who expects to come in with a $175 RTR, then loses to $400-500 setups, and then pitches a fit and starts complaining that we were cheating? I know I don't.....good riddens to those people!

I think we're thinking too hard.......follow the KISS method: Keep It Simple, Stupid!

Let's just race, and I firmly believe it will work itself out!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i vote KISS


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm not that good with puters, how do you select certain parts of a quote and reply?


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

maybe for now ,run all the off-road together(bl's,mod, and stock,2wd and 4wd) until there is enough to split them up.do the race results with an overall winner and a class winner.this might make the newb's a little happier knowing they might have a chance of atleast getting a class win compared to being upset about getting their tail handed to them by a better driver with a bl or mod motored vehicle.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> I'm not


You have to break up each line


> that good with puters,


put a [qute] to start your quote < that's "quote" btw


> how do you select certain parts of a quote and reply?


Then a [/qute] (once again, quote) to end the quote


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is the great thing about 2Cool! We have verterans, and noobs, all smart people hoping for the same thing and pulling in the same direction. Making Houstons racing the best it can be! It's impossible to please everyone and I feel sorry for Trey. He is the opposite of me. He doesnt like the internet!  Its a good tool bro if used properly!

Its your track and your call. I'll race at HIRCR no matter what!


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

i agree the internet can be the cause of a downfall ,but as long as everybody keeps it POSITIVE it could be a good thing.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I hate it when I have to work and miss all of this good stuff!!:walkingsm
Biff, you knew I was going to chime in....what about LiPos????:doowapsta
Please don't make me go backwards again...Bein that offroad is open class, I think I should be able to run a 2 cell LiPo. Paleeeeaaasssse?:spineyes:
I really hate beggin. But I will!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I have no problems with Lipos...it fits into the whole HP discussion.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> I have no problems with Lipos...it fits into the whole HP discussion.


I like this guy more everytime he agrees with me!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> I like this guy more everytime he agrees with me!!


When I was down on my luck, Guff's the guy that drove me to work when I didnt have a ride! He's my bro!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so what do yall say about running this weekend?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> I hate it when I have to work and miss all of this good stuff!!:walkingsm
> Biff, you knew I was going to chime in....what about LiPos????:doowapsta
> Please don't make me go backwards again...Bein that offroad is open class, I think I should be able to run a 2 cell LiPo. Paleeeeaaasssse?:spineyes:
> I really hate beggin. But I will!


With the word on other 1/18th scale track coming soon. Lipo will be needed for some oval running where the track can help the speeds of Lipos and BLs.

When I get set up I'm gonna have some of each.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

my m18 has 6 slots cut out of the chasse for 6 cells were are you guys finding 5 cell packs the only ones i can find are nitro receiver packs?and now my 2 cents on brushed vs brushless why use a type writer when you can use a pc! brushed motors are are as gone as 1.50 a gallon for gas brushless motors are awesome you just run them no worries no brushes to by no coms to replace no one 6.5 is better than another 6.5 now thats spec racing


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i doesnt the xray power pack for the m18 come with a 5 cell pack?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

dont know still waiting for them to come in?if so its the only one


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I have the graphite version, the chassis has 5 slots and retainers to hold a 5 cell pack.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i thot the m18s were made to race 5 cell packs.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

mine is set up for 6 i think the rtr is setup for 5


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so nobody is interested in racing this weekend?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i think they race every 2 weeks?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya i know but being that the HARC race is in 2 weeks i figure that we race this week instead of having to compete with HARC


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nik, I can almost guarantee Trey isn't interested in racing this weekend. Nice enough he does it every other weekend, he needs some down time.

Biff, I still think off-road is a run what ya brung. A good brushed mod will hang with a brushless no problem, and again hp won't be the deal killer on this track. I think 2 cell Lipo is fine, but that's up to Trey. I wouldn't split anything unless you have either: 1) a bunch of newbs show up so that you could have a novice class, or 2) a bunch of Mini-T's show up so they could have their own class. Having run both on the track I can tell you there's a difference. Not 'cause of hp, but due to size and the way they handle the whoops. All of the preceding would of course be time dependent, 'cause nobody wants the program to run too long.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i agree that trey is nice enough to do this for us. but if we do it this weekend he would have 3 weekends of down time. i would be happy to help set up the track too


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> my m18 has 6 slots cut out of the chasse for 6 cells were are you guys finding 5 cell packs the only ones i can find are nitro receiver packs?and now my 2 cents on brushed vs brushless why use a type writer when you can use a pc! brushed motors are are as gone as 1.50 a gallon for gas brushless motors are awesome you just run them no worries no brushes to by no coms to replace no one 6.5 is better than another 6.5 now thats spec racing


the power pack comes with a 5 cell


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

hmmm i have a mambamax motor with a two cell lipo :]


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

ok but find one from orion or trinty or reedy or smc?see what im saying


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

rite. im not disagreeing with you philip. i just think xray intended the original m18 to be run with a 5 cell


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i think you are right nick but my car was built for 6 and i could not find a good 5 cell pack


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

rite because you have the pro?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

10/4


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Updated the rules,schedule and next events pages. lets see what happens!! Looking forward to all the racing action this summer. Should exciting. 

Sorry Nick no racing this coming weekend. I maintain an every 2 week schedule opposite the race schedule for M&M mini scale as we have for a couple years now. There will be plenty more chances for ya to come out.

Stock Xray M18 is 6 cell but the shorter 140mm chassis some of us run is only 5 cell. For the summer racing we will be run what ya brung so anything goes.

Someone was refering to the Xray power pack. It is junk, beware, have not seen one of them last for more than a race day due to servos breaking or speed controllers(the smaller one) failing.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> When I was down on my luck, Guff's the guy that drove me to work when I didnt have a ride! He's my bro!


Guff is the Man. Good friends is what this is all about!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nik, I don't remember what car you have but Danny's running a 1/18 Open class at M&M. I think some guys are actually running 18B's with street tires. PM him or leave him a post and see.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Someone was refering to the Xray power pack. It is junk said:


> That was me Trey, I don't have the foggiest clue on what to run in the M18. this is my first mini and I thought that the power pack would be good. Any siggestions on what I should run. It is only a rolling chassis now and I need ALL elec.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ebay is yer friend


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We are pretty much all running the Novak spy with excellent results. I tried the LRP and it did not have as much punch. The stock servo may be ok if you use the new Xray servo saver that we did not have last year. Its still kinda slow though compared to the Airtronics micro digital but its about 60 bucks!! Thats what I run. Gary has another good one that runs about 40 bucks I think. High speed and metal gears is what you want. Duratrax street force motor seems to be the best stock motor we can get now and its cheap and fast.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sometimes I get concerned about giving advise or saying somethings bogus. Remember my opinions are based on experiences at HIRCR on our fast,tight, foam barried track. Different kind of loads on car than on a big outdoor kinda track.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

whats dannys SN on here?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Danny is not on here. He runs his own forum www.teamhoustonrc.com


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Trey and I do understand that it is just personal opinion. That is kinda what I am looking for. The Good, The Bad, and the Phil...oopppss....I mean, the Ugly!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! Modified M18!  

Ill be back in a couple of hours. Im going online shopping BIG time!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> whats dannys SN on here?


danthrc


----------

